# Posible Tour of USAF Upper Heyford Behind the Wire



## gingrove (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm trying to organise a tour of the former USAF base at Upper Heyford. This is the full "behind the wire" tour including the Weapon storage area, The QRA, Base oprerations, Engine test building and various other buildings. It's run by the Upper Heyford Heritage centre and they can only handle groups of 6 But they suggest that you take a picnic as it takes as long as it takes! The tour costs £25 which goes towards the Heritage centre. They have a Facebook page so have a look and let me know if there is any interest for May or June sort of time.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 1, 2015)

Any dates you have in mind? Wold love that!


----------



## mookster (Apr 1, 2015)

Interesting, my two tours organised through Don have always been done for nothing 

A shame that the Commissioned Officers Club building has been converted now, as that was in my opinion the best most interesting building on site - and only possible by special request through the tours as it was right next to the base police station.

I would probably be interested in one last visit though, must have been to RAF Upper Heyford both on official tours and unofficial explores when the communal side was still standing about ten times over the years.


----------



## Newage (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd be up for it, just need as much of a heads up as poss, did a visit a few years back with fluffy, Klemperer, sorted
Out by don Todd, top bloke, we never managed to get in to the weopeans area.

Cheers newage


----------



## gingrove (Apr 2, 2015)

No dates yet! 10th May is booked up but I think that we can make a bid for most weekends after that If we can get 6 people interested for the same Weekkend. If you have a look on the facebook page they have put up a copy of the tour flyer showing some of the buildings that they can open.


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm up for a slice of this. With enough notice, any weekend over the next couple of months or so, is good for me.


----------



## mookster (Apr 2, 2015)

Is Don still conducting the tour? He has keys for pretty much anywhere


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd be interested. I work a shit shift pattern so only free on the first 3 weekends of may and june. 
Throw some dates up there if you can.


----------



## Papa smurf (Apr 2, 2015)

I would lov to join the tour


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 3, 2015)

Would love to go.


----------



## gingrove (Apr 8, 2015)

mookster said:


> Is Don still conducting the tour? He has keys for pretty much anywhere



The person that I am in contact with is Dave Goshorn from the UHHC I hope to get some dates in the next few days.


----------



## Andymacg (Apr 9, 2015)

sounds interesting id be up for a nosey around


----------

